# Hubs Locked or Free In 4WD



## Plow&Win (Nov 29, 2011)

I am getting mixed opinions, when should I keep my front wheel hubs locked and when should they be free? In 4WD? in 2WD?

2002 Ford F-250 With 8' Western Plow


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

From what I was told if you have the shift on the fly 4x4 you can leave it in the auto (free) mode all the time. The locking hubs are there if the vacuum line fails you then can lock the hubs and throw the switch on the cab for 4x4. I always leave mine in auto and just switch between 2 wheel and 4 wheel in the cab. Every couple storms I do lock the hubs just to keep things moving


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

This seems to be true as I have the same setup. However-This weekend I "lost" 4x4. After panicking and taking it to our mechanic quickly and a whole buncha laughs we determined it would be good to have the hubs locked lol. Gotta keep them moving or they freeze up and your done for. Mine were almost frozen, needed pliers to get em to turn. Keep em greased and moving and freeed up.


----------



## Plow&Win (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Any reason they should NOT be locked when you are in 2WD?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plow&Win;1426312 said:


> Thanks guys. Any reason they should NOT be locked when you are in 2WD?


Better turning radius when they are not locked in.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Less things moving too


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Lock them before the snow starts and unlock when it's done. If more operators would "exercise" the front drive components more instead of being scared to run with the hubs locked there would be allot less hubs, hub seals and U-joints replaced due to corrosion from lack of use.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

B&B;1426613 said:


> Lock them before the snow starts and unlock when it's done. If more operators would "exercise" the front drive components more instead of being scared to run with the hubs locked there would be allot less hubs, hub seals and U-joints replaced due to corrosion from lack of use.


Agree, I try to do it as often as I remember. Need to do it more


----------



## Plow&Win (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine get locked as needed during the summer months. At the first snow I lock them in and let them there till spring. These are manual hubs not autos.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I lock mine when ever the snow plow is on mine are manual hubs


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Ford has two different hubs for the 4wheel drive. Manual shift (lever on the floor) uses the hub with the nomenclature "LOCK" and "FREE".
The shift on the fly (switch on the dash) hub has "LOCK and "AUTO". Yes they can be swapped. They work the same way manually but only the one with the internal diaphragm will work with the shift on the fly system (uses vacuum to activate the hub).
Just make sure you have the right hub for the application.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

mrv8outboad made a good point.

I have the shift on the fly system, but have found that the "auto" lock on the hubs is not 100% reliable. Therefore, when I know I'll be using 4x4, I'll get out and lock the hubs as if they were manual only. When I'm not using it, I will unlock the hubs just because it does, albeit very little, affect fuel mileage and definitely affects the turning radius and wear and tear on the drive line.

As mentioned above, it is important to keep the system in good repair and good to exercise it once in a while to keep things freed up. Just my $.02


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Does the shift on the fly use electric or vacuum to engage the t-case on an 03 Super Duty? 

IMO keeps the darn things locked, when you need them to auto lock, they dont.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

srl28;1426299 said:


> This seems to be true as I have the same setup. However-This weekend I "lost" 4x4. After panicking and taking it to our mechanic quickly and a whole buncha laughs we determined it would be good to have the hubs locked lol. Gotta keep them moving or they freeze up and your done for. Mine were almost frozen, needed pliers to get em to turn. Keep em greased and moving and freeed up.


How do you grease them? I there a Zerk fitting?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

It uses electric to engage the tcase. If I am going to be plowing I still lock them in manually. For occasional use I just turn the knob. I haven't noticed any difference when in 2wd if the hubs are locked or not. But to save wear and teat I try to unlock them. I agree with what else was said about locking the hubs manually to keep them free. The auto hubs seized on my dads 350 and then he had a vacuum leak and had no four wheel drive.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know about all shift on the fly setups over the years, but mine uses an electric motor to shift the transfer case and vacuum lines to lock the hubs. I have had both fail in the past. The transfer case shift motor is an easy repair but expensive part. If the hubs lock and not the transfer case, you get nothing but the same as if you manually lock the hubs in 2wd. If you engage the transfer case, but your hubs don't auto lock, you still end up operating in 2wd. You need the transfer case and hubs locked in to acheive 4wd, without either or both, you're stuck in 2wd.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was told by dealer, that the reason for the manual lock is in case you found yourself in a situation where you couldnt get a tire rotation for the auto lock to click in. Apparently you need some rotation of the wheel for the auto to lock the hub. This way if you cant get the rotation for what ever stuck situation you have you can manuallly lock them. Thanks what i was told. just my 2 cents. Mine are always in auto mode as recommended.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

ken643;1428986 said:


> I was told by dealer, that the reason for the manual lock is in case you found yourself in a situation where you couldnt get a tire rotation for the auto lock to click in. Apparently you need some rotation of the wheel for the auto to lock the hub. This way if you cant get the rotation for what ever stuck situation you have you can manuallly lock them. Thanks what i was told. just my 2 cents. Mine are always in auto mode as recommended.[/QUOTE
> 
> The 11's may be different but on mine they will lock without the tire rolling because I have been stuck not able to move and turned the dial and the truck will climb out, so the hubs must be able to lock without the wheel rolling.


----------



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

I lock when the snow starts, go in and out of 4WD throughout the storm, then unlock when i'm done plowing. Throughout the spring and summer i'll sporadically lock them for a day.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jgramlich;1430105 said:


> I lock when the snow starts, go in and out of 4WD throughout the storm, then unlock when i'm done plowing. Throughout the spring and summer i'll sporadically lock them for a day.


That's the same way I do it, but I can't say that I didn't learn that from some other people. Obiously starting back a few years ago when most hubs were manual, I believe that's the standard practice with most people I know around this area. Its nearly fool proof.


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm doing what Jgramlich and Red02F250 are doing. I have a 2012 F350XL 6.2 with manual 4x4 shifter lever and manual hubs. Its also got the e-diff which when combined with either 4x4 (high or low) has amazing grip! 

I thought the traction control would ruin things but its great when plowing. I know my tires will last a long time because the TCS keeps them from slipping. If I wanna do some performance driving I'll have to turn the TCS off because the computer cuts power out when it identifies wheel slip.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

How do you grease the hubs? I have an 08 F350 with the auto locking hubs; however the vacuum system isn't working so I have been manually locking them when it snows. The passenger side hub can only be turned with channel locks. I have to get the auto problem fixed, but how do I grease the hubs so they don't seize up in the future?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

^^^More or less have the same problem as you. Took channel locks to get them to turn, really need to loosen them up. Afraid to unlock them now but I know I really should to keep them loosened up and free.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Both of my hubs are difficult to turn as well. I found a solution the other day, just haven't gotten around to it yet. http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/allube.php I'm not sure about the model years having the same parts, but I seriously doubt its changed.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the manual shift on the floor, and keep the hubs locked all winter...I have a steep driveway and its north facing so it stays pretty icy. I usually have to use 4x4 at least four times a day.

Jeff


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

GL&M;1426737 said:


> Mine get locked as needed during the summer months. At the first snow I lock them in and let them there till spring. These are manual hubs not autos.


In my truck that would piss away 3 MPGs.

Yeah............ I only lock em when needed.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

grandview;1426335 said:


> Better turning radius when they are not locked in.


Turning radius will remain the same with or without the hubs locked with the transfer case in 2wd. Only difference would be your front axle shafts turning the front of the driveline when locked which doesnt hurt anything.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

IMO when i had a truck with lockers i would lock them in when i headed out then once i was done or driving more than an hour between jobs i would unlock them if you have 4 wheel drive USE IT!! 2 axles grabbing is always better than one and in some aspects less wear and tear by distributing the work load on the motor and tranny


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowin-fire;1441929 said:


> Turning radius will remain the same with or without the hubs locked with the transfer case in 2wd. Only difference would be your front axle shafts turning the front of the driveline when locked which doesnt hurt anything.


In some cases the turning radius isnt the same If hubs lock in and you are in 2wd Front end will grab try turn to tight and its hard on the u joints all my Fords always would bite if turn to tight
My wifes Crewcab is realy bad its a 5 speed with possi trac if you on wet or dry pavement you can not turn tight if you do it wants to buck you around with hubs lock in 2wd
My dually is same way but I have to unlock the rear end locker then can kinda turn tight


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

theguynextdoor;1433691 said:


> How do you grease the hubs? I have an 08 F350 with the auto locking hubs; however the vacuum system isn't working so I have been manually locking them when it snows. The passenger side hub can only be turned with channel locks. I have to get the auto problem fixed, but how do I grease the hubs so they don't seize up in the future?


take the stock frozen auto hubs off throw them in the garbage, and replace them with a set of Warn manual lock hubs. problem solved, and they will outlast the truck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tjctransport;1442046 said:


> take the stock frozen auto hubs off throw them in the garbage, and replace them with a set of Warn manual lock hubs. problem solved, and they will outlast the truck.


Dont throw old ones in the garbage keep them and if sell the truck put back on keep the warn lockouts for next truck


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Antlerart06;1442081 said:


> Dont throw old ones in the garbage keep them and if sell the truck put back on keep the warn lockouts for next truck


that will work too i guess.
Thumbs Up

i did not think of that cause i never get rid of trucks.


----------

